# ¡como sea!



## rosilek

ciaoooo a tutti!!! ;D

voglio sapere come si dice in italiano questa frase.... 
"¡Como sea!"

El contexto sería: yo quiiero decir una cosa y me confundo y digo otra... entonces digo "Bueno, ¡Como sea!"


----------



## Angel.Aura

Hola rosilek 


rosilek said:


> *C*iaoooo a tutti!!! ;D
> *V*oglio sapere come si dice in italiano questa frase....
> "¡Como sea!"
> El contexto sería: yo quiiero decir una cosa y me confundo y digo otra... entonces digo "Bueno, ¡Como sea!"


In genere chiediamo almeno un tentativo di traduzione.
Vuoi provare?


----------



## rosilek

Angel.Aura said:


> Hola rosilek
> 
> In genere chiediamo almeno un tentativo di traduzione.
> Vuoi provare?


 
*S*cusi! *A*llora... mio italiano è cosi cosi.

*I*o volgio dire una cosa per esempio "digli" ed invece dico "dili" (forse perchè n*o*n so la differenza) allora voglio dire "¡como sea!" (sarappe:qualsiesi sia [la forma corretta] forse?? )

*N*on so se mi sono spiegata bene, scusi ancora!


----------



## rgr

_*C*omunque sia?_


----------



## linodor

Vada come vada ?


----------



## Neuromante

*E và bè!
Fa lo steso, tanto...*

En todo caso no estás pidiendo una traducción, sino más bien una exclamación que funcione igual que ¡Como sea! en este contexto (Lo digo más para las opciones que te den que para ti)


Una cosa:
No digas "Voglio" en este tipo de frases. En italiano el indicativo en este contexto equivale a una orden, debes usar el condicional "Vorrei". Aunque no se te van a ofender, que para algo sirve que seas extranjera; pero les chirriará mucho


----------



## 0scar

¿No sirve _sia come sia_?


----------



## gatogab

Hola Roselik.
Si entendí bien, se trata de esto:
tú me dices *"sarappe"*, yo te corrijo y te digo *"sarebbe"* , entonces me respondes *"¡como sea!"*.
De ser así, hay muchas maneras de replicar a una corrección:
_comunque sia_
_come sia_
_Si, quello_
_Si, così..._
Incluso en defensa: 
_è lo stesso_
_fa niente..._
y muchas más.
Espero haber sido de ayuda, si no *"fa niente"*


----------



## chlapec

E che vi pare "...o comunque si dica"?


----------



## silvialxk

linodor said:


> Vada come vada ?


 
Non va bene in questo contesto... 

En un contexto parecido a lo descrito por rosilek (es decir, yo digo algo que no es correcto y mi interlocutor me corrige) yo diría algo como:

_Si, quello_
_Si, insomma_
_Vabbè, quello_
_Si, ecco_
_Ah, si dice così? Vabbè, quello_

Las alternativas son muchas, es un asunto puramente pragmático y no existe una traducción "uficial", no sé si me explico


----------



## chlapec

silvialxk said:


> Non va bene in questo contesto...
> 
> En un contexto parecido a lo descrito por rosilek (es decir, yo digo algo que no es correcto y mi interlocutor me corrige) yo diría algo como:


 
Yo he interpretado el contexto de forma diferente. Te doy un ejemplo:

Pues eso, que me fui al o*rrot*inolaringólogo, *o como sea*, y al llegar allí...


----------



## silvialxk

chlapec said:


> Yo he interpretado el contexto de forma diferente. Te doy un ejemplo:
> 
> Pues eso, que me fui al o*rrot*inolaringólogo, *o como sea*, y al llegar allí...


 
Ah, claro, ¡podría ser también así!
En este caso diría:

Insomma, sono andato dall'otorinola*nirgo*iatra*, _vabbè, insomma, quello_**, e una volta arrivato là...

* la forma correcta es otorinolaringoiatra

** en este caso yo *me doy cuenta* de que no he pronunciado la palabra correctamente, y diciendo "_vabbè, insomma, quello" _implícitamente comunico a mi intelocutor que no necesito una corrección.


----------



## chlapec

silvialxk said:


> en este caso yo *me doy cuenta* de que no he pronunciado la palabra correctamente, y diciendo "_vabbè, insomma, quello" _implícitamente comunico a mi intelocutor que no necesito una corrección.


 
Credo che quello che tu spiegi sia esattamento quello che ci (vi, infatti) ha chiesto rosilek.


----------



## silvialxk

chlapec said:


> Credo che quello che tu spieg_h_i sia esattament_e_ quello che ci (vi, _in effetti_) ha chiesto rosilek.


 
Perdona mis correcciones!


----------



## Neuromante

Que no la necesitas, o que no te interesa. Creo que el problema es ése; en la duda Rosilek no ha especificado lo suficiente como para que no nos liemos interpretándola y al cambiar de idioma las concordancias pueden ser unas u otras.

O dicho de otra manera:
Todas las opciones propuestas son más o menos correctas, pero dependen de cual sea la situación concreta y la intensión al decirla.


----------



## gatogab

chlapec said:


> Credo che quello che tu spiegi sia esattamento quello che ci (vi, infatti) ha chiesto rosilek.


 
Allora io avevo capito male; vabbè serve lo stesso!


----------

